

Firefox in 2011 – Firefox plans for 2012 - keyist
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/03/firefox-in-2011-firefox-plans-for-2012/

======
kaolinite
Woohoo. Addons are now synced as part of Firefox sync. I'm so glad they put
this in. Yet to see if addon settings will also sync, somehow I doubt it.

~~~
gkoberger
It depends on how the add-on author sets things up:

[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Services/Sync/Addon_Sync#Are_Add-
on...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Services/Sync/Addon_Sync#Are_Add-
on_Settings_Synchronized.3F)

~~~
kaolinite
Ah good to know. I imagine the most popular addons will implement this. That's
good enough for me.

------
napoleoncomplex
At the risk of sounding ungrateful, can we please get a new download manager?
I remember getting excited almost a year ago when an update for it was
announced, yet I'm still stuck with this infuriating default which makes me
want to smash my screen.

Yes, I'm aware add-ons fix that, I don't want an add-on for something that
should exist as a part of Firefox.

~~~
kibwen
According to the Mozilla wiki[1] the release is on-target for Firefox 14,
which means it should hopefully land in Nightly within the next six weeks.

I feel your pain, though. Download Statusbar[2] has been indispensable for my
purposes. Will be curious to see if the new download manager will be worth
switching back to the default.

[1] [https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:P.A./Panel-
based_Download_Mana...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/User:P.A./Panel-
based_Download_Manager)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-
stat...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-statusbar/)

------
davux
Since there is no mention of Firefox 'Metro Style' for Windows 8, should one
gather that it won't happen during 2012? I realize they just announced that
they're starting it, but I assumed it would come sometime around the launch of
Windows 8.

~~~
wegwerf
According to the roadmap[1], a proof of concept will be done in Q2, and an
alpha and a beta sometime in the second half of the year.

[1] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Roadmap>

------
pedrolll
Seems there's still no proper Lion support. I wonder what's taking so long.
Chrome has had this for months.

------
abhaga
Well I ran Firefox 3.6 for years and it was stable as a rock. Couple of months
ago, Ubuntu pushed the latest Firefox in updates. I am now running 10.0.2 on
lucid and it barely lasts for couple of hours before crashing when running
Gmail. I have dutifully submitted all crash reports and hope that somewhere on
the 2012 roadmap, they also take care of this.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
My FF was the crashiest lump of pudding ever - seriously it was crashing a few
times an hour ... until I started with a new profile and moved across my
various .sqlite files (eg places.sqlite, cookies.sqlite, etc.).

Now? Completely crash free AFAIR.

I used
[http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile...](http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile_-
_Firefox) as the basis of what to copy, though there are other such pages like
[http://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/recovering%20important%2...](http://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/kb/recovering%20important%20data%20from%20an%20old%20profile) which might
help.

------
stef25
Firefox is dead to me, replaced it with Chrome. On a relatively new iMac I get
the spinning rainbow all the time, scrolling is jittery, everything takes
ages. This is even with just 2-3 tabs open. Scandalous Firefox, you were great
a couple years ago.

~~~
bittermang
That's odd. I experienced the same issues with Chrome when I tried to migrate
to it away from Firefox to see what all the fuss was about. Also Chrome's tab
bar display when you have more than 50 tabs open is atrocious. I've since
stuck with Firefox and been very pleased with how the browser has been
progressing after getting out of their development slump.

In any case, I have no desire to return to my fanboy days of yore and so
called browser wars. I am perfectly content that anyone may use whatever
browser strikes their fancy, so long as these browsers and web developers
alike continue to forge and adhere to standards. Gone are the days when you
would use a browser because it literally rendered pages better or different
from another browser. Choice now is determined by the User Experience and
features offered by the browser, the way it should be.

~~~
why-el
Same here. On my Ubuntu, I am consistently switching back to Firefox as Chrome
is having some serious issues, particularly dealing with Flash. I kill one or
two tabs per session everyday. The only software that drives me more crazy on
Linux is Spotify.

